# dieablo 3 Gästepass



## garloras (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo  
wie auch viele andere bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass 

Wills mir noch ned selber kaufen, weil ich in der uni n haufen Klausuren und Praktika hab, und als Student auch grad ned das nötige Kleingeld hab 
Allderdings lieg ich jetzt krankheitsbedingt n paar Tage flach, und da würd ich mich RIESIG freuen, wenn noch jemand einen Gästepass für mich über haben würde.

Vielen Dank und LG


----------

